# Quy trình đặt ống thông Foley



## mintmintonline (4/12/21)

_Hiện nay, có khá nhiều các phương pháp khởi phát chuyển dạ, trong đó *phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley* được áp dụng khá rộng rãi bởi tính đơn giản, chi phí thực hiện thấp, ít tác dụng phụ không mong muốn. Cùng tìm hiểu cụ thể về phương pháp này trong bài viết sau đây._
*KHỞI PHÁT CHUYỂN DẠ LÀ GÌ?*
Khởi phát chuyển dạ là phương pháp mà bác sĩ có thể chỉ định thai phụ sử dụng thuốc hoặc kỹ thuật để kích thích gây ra cơn co tử cung tạo cuộc chuyển dạ tương tự chuyển dạ tự nhiên.
Mục đích nhằm giúp thai nhi được sổ ra ngoài theo đường âm đạo trong trường hợp cần đình chỉ thai nghén, thai quá ngày mà sản phụ chưa có dấu hiệu chuyển dạ, hoặc thai phụ bị cạn ối có thể sinh thường, giảm tỷ lệ sinh mổ.



*ỨNG DỤNG ĐẶT ỐNG THÔNG FOLEY TRONG KHỞI PHÁT CHUYỂN DẠ*
Trong các phương pháp khởi phát chuyển dạ được ứng dụng ở Việt Nam hiện nay, thì phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley ở kênh cổ tử cung được ưu tiên lựa chọn. Việc lựa chọn được thời điểm chấm dứt thai kỳ phù hợp, đem đến tỉ lệ thành công cao, giảm thiểu các rủi ro và tác dụng phụ không mong muốn.
*Phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley là gì?*
Đây là phương pháp mà bác sĩ sẽ đưa một ống thông Foley qua lỗ trong cổ tử cung. Sau đó, bơm 10ml huyết thanh mặn 0,9% làm phồng ống cao su, từ đó sẽ tạo áp lực cho cổ tử cung mở rộng.
Khi cổ tử cung mở được 3 phân, ống thông này sẽ tự động tuột ra ngoài trước khi cuộc chuyển dạ bắt đầu. Phương pháp có thể kết hợp với truyền tĩnh mạch oxytocin nếu cần thiết.
*Chỉ định thực hiện*
Khởi phát chuyển dạ với ống thông Foley là phương pháp cơ học an toàn và hiệu quả, được chỉ định thực hiện trong một số trường hợp sau đây:
+ Đình chỉ thai lớn: Trước đây, phương pháp này được sử dụng để đình chỉ thai lớn (kích thích sinh non)
+ Thai già tháng (≥ 37 tuần) quá ngày sinh
+ Thai thiếu ối, cạn ối, nhiễm khuẩn ối
+ Thai có dị tật bẩm sinh nặng có chỉ định đình chỉ thai nghén
+ Thai chậm phát triển trong tử cung nếu duy trì sẽ nguy hiểm cho thai nhi



*Chống chỉ định thực hiện*
Phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley không được chỉ định thực hiện trong các trường hợp sau, mà bác sĩ phải áp dụng các biện pháp khởi phát chuyển dạ thay thế khác:
– Tuổi thai dưới 34 tuần.
– Thai bị chết lưu trong tử cung.
– Không phải là ngôi chỏm (Ngôi mông, ngôi trán, ngôi ngược, ngôi ngang)
– Màng ối không còn nguyên vẹn (Rỉ ối, nhiễm khuẩn ối, ối vỡ sớm…)
– Bệnh nhân có tiền sử: Tiền sản giật nặng, suy thận, suy tim, cao huyết áp…
– Các bất thường như rau tiền đạo, tử cung có sẹo mổ cũ, bất tương xứng thai và khung chậu…
– Thai phụ mắc bệnh viêm đường sinh dục dưới (có khả năng lây nhiễm): Sùi mào gà, giang mai, mụn rộp sinh dục, bệnh lậu, trichomonas …
*QUY TRÌNH THỰC HIỆN ĐẶT ỐNG THÔNG FOLEY KHỞI PHÁT CHUYỂN DẠ*
Phương pháp thực hiện đặt ống thông Foley khởi phát chuyển dạ cần thực hiện tại các bệnh viện lớn, có bác sĩ chuyên khoa giỏi và kỹ thuật máy móc đầy đủ. Theo tỉ lệ thống kê sơ bộ thì tỉ lệ khởi phát thành công bằng cách đặt ống thông Foley ở kênh tử cung là ~83%, giảm thiểu biến chứng, có thể theo dõi và xử lý kịp thời.
_Theo đó, quy trình thực hiện đặt bóng Foley bao gồm 6 bước sau đây:_
*♦ Bước 1:* Tư vấn cho thai phụ (và người nhà) về kỹ thuật, hiệu quả và một số tai biến có thể xảy ra trong quá trình thực hiện.
*♦ Bước 2:* Kiểm tra lại tổng thể sức khỏe người bệnh (nhịp tim, huyết áp, mạch, nhịp thở). Sau đó uống kháng sinh (cefixim 200 mg) trước khi làm thủ thuật 30 phút.
*♦ Bước 3: *Đưa thai phụ vào phòng sinh, hướng dẫn nằm lên bàn đẻ trong tư thế bộc lộ ra âm đạo một cách thoải mái nhất.
*♦ Bước 4: *Nhân viên y tế đeo găng tay vô khuẩn, tiến hành sát khuẩn tầng sinh môn, âm đạo. Đặt mỏ vịt bộc lộ tử cung và sát khuẩn tử cung. Sau đó đưa ống Foley qua âm đạo vào lỗ trong cổ tử cung cho đến khi bóng nằm trọn ở kênh cổ tử cung.
*♦ Bước 5: *Dùng panh đầu rắn kẹp chặt ống ở thông Foley, tránh để bóng bị tuột ra khi bơm nước. Sau đó tiến hành bơm 60 ml nước muối sinh lý.
*♦ Bước 6:* Tháo mỏ vịt ra khỏi âm đạo, sau đó dùng tay xác định bóng đã nằm đúng vị trí và dùng băng dính cố định lại phần dây ống thông ở ngoài âm đạo vào một bên đùi sản phụ.



*MỘT SỐ LƯU Ý KHI THỰC HIỆN ĐẶT ỐNG FOLEY*
Để quá trình khởi phát chuyển dạ bằng phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley hiệu quả, tránh được các rủi ro, biến chứng và xử lý bất thường… cần chú ý một số vấn đề sau:
*Trước khi thực hiện thủ thuật*
Trước khi thực hiện hiện khởi phát chuyển dạ bằng phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley, bác sĩ cần tiến hành tư vấn cho sản phụ và người nhà nắm rõ, từ đó có sự phối hợp tốt để đạt kết quả cao.
Đồng thời, cần đánh giá cụ thể các chỉ số sau: đánh giá lại khung chậu, chỉ số Bishop dựa vào sự mở cổ tử cung, hướng cổ tử cung, độ lọt của ngôi thai…
Đánh giá các nguy cơ và lợi ích của chuyển dạ; bên cạnh đó là xác định tuổi thai, ngôi thai, ước lượng cân nặng…
*Theo dõi khi ống thông Foley*
+ Sau khi đặt ống thông Foley cần theo dõi Monitoring liên tục trong 30 phút. Nếu kết quả chỉ số vẫn bình thường thì y tá có thể hướng dẫn thai phụ đi lại bình thường.
+ Trong quá trình đặt bóng, cần theo dõi các chỉ số về tim thai (4 tiếng lần); toàn trạng thai phụ – cơn co tử cung – cổ tử cung và ống thông Foley (6 tiếng/lần)
+ Thời gian tối đa cho phép lưu ống thông Foley là 12 giờ thì cần tiến hành tháo ống thông.
*Chú ý một số tai biến và xử lý kịp thời*
*(1) Vỡ màng ối thứ phát: *Tháo ống thông Foley và tiến hành đánh giá lại cổ tử cung, tình trạng tim thai. Nếu thuận lợi, chỉ số ổn định thì truyền oxytocin gây chuyển dạ tiếp.
*(2) Thai suy:* Tiến hành tháo ống thông Foley ngay và thực hiện mổ lấy thai cấp cứu.
*(3) Nhiễm khuẩn:* Tháo ống thông Foley và kiểm tra nếu thấy dấu hiệu suy tim thai và cổ tử cung không thuận lợi để gây chuyển dạ tiếp thì tiến hành mổ lấy thai. Nếu mọi chỉ số bình thường thì tiến hành truyền oxytocin gây chuyển dạ tiếp.
Nguồn ** Tìm hiểu phương pháp đặt ống thông Foley khởi phát chuyển dạ


----------

